# ...become a Community Supporter without involving Paypal?



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Or can I even do that?  I would like to pay supporter, but let's just say I'm less than a complete fan of Paypal...


----------



## Umbran (Feb 25, 2005)

I think they're still selling Memberships through RPGNow.  That allows you to pay with a normal credit card.  But you have to then e-mail Morrus to get things set up fully, I think.  The PayPal route gives you your benefits instantly.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

That sounds like a much more enjoyable route to go.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> That sounds like a much more enjoyable route to go.



 Or just have someone in your fan club buy you one.

You do have a fan club, don't you?

If not, can I start one?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Fan club?  Hmm.  I've had people threaten me before, but never offer to start a fan club for me.   

But if you want to start up a fanclub for me, I'm not going to stop you.


----------



## Mark (Feb 26, 2005)

Fan Club?  That requires members.  May I be a member?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 26, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Fan club?  Hmm.  I've had people threaten me before, but never offer to start a fan club for me.
> 
> But if you want to start up a fanclub for me, I'm not going to stop you.




Well, I must confess.  The "Pip pip?" in your .sig cracks me up.  Always has.  For that alone, I will start your fan club.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Feb 26, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Fan Club?  That requires members.  May I be a member?



 Mark:

Of course you can be a member!

And, as the first member, you have the honor of paying for Cyberzombie's Community Supporter account!.

Enjoy!


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Feb 27, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Fan Club?  That requires members.  May I be a member?



You can join mine.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 28, 2005)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Mark:
> 
> Of course you can be a member!
> 
> ...



 Something tells me I'm gonna have to shell out the cash myself.


----------



## Mark (Mar 1, 2005)

One of the reasons I want to be a member is because CZ is sooooooo self-sufficient!



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Something tells me I'm gonna have to shell out the cash myself.




_You misspelt, "Someone"..._


----------

